# parade



## ICE (Jan 2, 2018)

If you thought the Rose Parade was special....this dwarfs that.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 2, 2018)

Damn........those folks know how to put on a parade! YOWSER!!!


----------



## ICE (Jan 2, 2018)

I think the Devil pays for it.


----------



## SilasKern (Jan 22, 2018)

Hmm, I might go to Rio this year.


----------

